# Few things from my stash



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Selling a few things from my stash box. Paypal only and No "Hold for me", still holding items from my last sale, yes my last sale. PM me with questions and shipping cost. Thank you, Beto</span>

Billet Glass Packs $5.00 SOLD
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC09820.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Billet Filter $2.00 SOLD
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC09821-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Ron Cash 1964 Extened Booty Kit $8.00 SOLD
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC09822.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Stereo/CD/Cassettes $1.00 SOLD
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC09823-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Disc and Calipers $4.00 SOLD
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC09824-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Disc and Calipers $2.00 SOLD
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC09826-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Cruizer Skirts $4.00
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC09827-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

1959/60 Skirts $6.00 SOLD
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC09828-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

1958 Skirts $6.00
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC09829-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

1958 Skirts missing two chrome ?? $4.00
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC09830.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

1964 Skirt $5.00
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC09831.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

1976 Caprice, missing one Caprice script $8.00 SOLD
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC09834.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Chevrolet Booty kit $6.00
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC09835.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

set of 4 hubs for bomb $5.00
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC09838.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

2 only bomb hubs $2.00
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC09839-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<span style=\'color:red\'>Rechromed set of hubs $5.00 SOLD

















More items below.......


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm ready fready!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

if u have a 66 caddy 

or a roadmaster wagon or caprice wagon lmk


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Where can I find the box?   

Still got any of those 2 door big body convertibles left?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 23 2009, 11:33 PM~13982263
> *
> 
> or a roadmaster wagon or caprice wagon lmk
> *


x2


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

pics going up soon?

i gotta get to bed in 30-45 min


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Pic are coming in a minute (few minutes)


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 23 2009, 10:33 PM~13982269
> *Where can I find the box?
> 
> Still got any of those 2 door big body convertibles left?
> *


I have 2 left.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: lb808, betoscustoms, phatras, BODINE, truscale


SHARKS


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 24 2009, 12:59 AM~13982572
> *I have 2 left.
> *


WHATS THE GOING PRICE


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:thumbsup: wish i had paypal.......


beto call me carnal i still have to hook you up homie lmk whats up


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@May 24 2009, 02:02 AM~13982582
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: lb808, betoscustoms, phatras, BODINE, truscale
> SHARKS
> *


 :yes: :yes: 

im trying but its bedtime , gotta get up at bout 10 am 



:banghead:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

hahhaahaha look how mnay views it has already :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

wow , a few minutes ago it was 37.....


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

beto I will take filter,casettcd set and chrome hubcaps


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 24 2009, 12:04 AM~13982586
> *:thumbsup: wish i had paypal.......
> beto call me carnal i still have to hook you up homie lmk whats up
> *



Call me loco I'm up


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 24 2009, 12:11 AM~13982600
> *wow , a few minutes ago it was 37.....
> *


Not bad, a minute usually means an hour :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

paypal sent for disc and caliper set #2 and 59/60 skirts


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

lmk on the glasspacks :biggrin:

oh and smiley wants the 64 skirts he asked me for mine


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

...... HOLDING OUT FOR MORE PHOTOETCH BEFORE BED..... :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 24 2009, 01:31 AM~13982637
> *...... HOLDING OUT FOR MORE PHOTOETCH BEFORE BED..... :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: youcantfademe, betoscustoms


I SEE YOU BETO..... :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Rechromed set $5.00









Hubs $4.00










Chrome Hubs 4 bar $5.00









Chrome Hubs 3 bar $5.00









Chrome Cragars Same off set $5.00









Spoke wheels $8.00 SOLD









Spoke wheels no backing $5.00









Bomb skirt $3.00









Bomb skirt #2 $3.00









Bullet knock offs 4 sets $5.00









Bomb grille $1.00 SOLD









Chrome Power Brake Unit $1.00 SOLD









Woofers with Grills $5.00 SOLD









Antennas $1.00 SOLD









1938 Chevy 4 door resin with chrome bumpers $25.00 shipped SOLD









Felix Plate (Last One)$4.00









Dash w/screen $3.00 SOLD









Racing Seats $5.00 SOLD









Wheels (Make offer) 
one set Pegasus 1003


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 24 2009, 02:28 AM~13982633
> *lmk on the glasspacks :biggrin:
> 
> oh and smiley wants the 64 skirts he asked me for mine
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 24 2009, 01:34 AM~13982643
> *
> 
> more too come downloading pics
> *


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

payment sent :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

IM WATCHING THE VIEW COUNT RISE QUICKLY.... :0 DAMN SNIPERS....


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 24 2009, 02:52 AM~13982666
> *IM WATCHING THE VIEW COUNT RISE QUICKLY.... :0  DAMN SNIPERS....
> *



yeah we watching you too


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 24 2009, 01:54 AM~13982668
> *yeah we watching you too
> *


  I AINT GOT ANYTHING BETTER TO DO AT 4 AM...... :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

aww shit who told smallz lol j/p


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 24 2009, 01:56 AM~13982674
> *aww shit who told smallz lol j/p
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: youcantfademe, raystrey, phatras, lb808, betoscustoms


AINT IT PAST YALLS BEDTIMES??? :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 24 2009, 02:58 AM~13982677
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: youcantfademe, raystrey, phatras, lb808, betoscustoms
> 
> ...



your time 4 am my time 2 am you should go to bed


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 24 2009, 01:58 AM~13982677
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: youcantfademe, raystrey, phatras, lb808, betoscustoms
> 
> ...


 :no: :no: 2 am here


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+May 24 2009, 01:59 AM~13982678-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* IM AN INSOMNIAC....* :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 24 2009, 02:59 AM~13982679
> *:no:  :no:  2 am here
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 24 2009, 02:59 AM~13982681
> * IM AN INSOMNIAC.... :biggrin:
> *



and you think its your only problem :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 24 2009, 01:59 AM~13982681
> * IM AN INSOMNIAC.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: same here :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 24 2009, 01:58 AM~13982677
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: youcantfademe, raystrey, phatras, lb808, betoscustoms
> 
> ...


U up at 4am on the computer. U gotta b high????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 24 2009, 02:00 AM~13982686
> *and you think its your only problem  :biggrin:
> *


ALSO A MODELHOLIC..... WHERES THE M.A. MEETINGS HELD AT????


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 24 2009, 03:01 AM~13982688
> *U up at 4am on the computer. U gotta b high????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



no if he was high he would be asleep with a piece of pizza in has hand 

damn now i need a beer :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 24 2009, 02:01 AM~13982688
> *U up at 4am on the computer. U gotta b high????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HONESTLY IM COMING DOWN OFF ONE HELL OF A DRUNK , HAD A LITER OF SMINEROFF TRIPLE DISTELLED VODKA... SMOOTH..... :cheesy:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 24 2009, 02:01 AM~13982690
> *ALSO A MODELHOLIC..... WHERES THE M.A. MEETINGS HELD AT????
> *



hell yeah , only reason I even came on LIL this late is because I was working on current projects


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 24 2009, 02:02 AM~13982691
> *no if he was high he would be asleep with a piece of pizza in has hand
> 
> damn now i need a beer :biggrin:
> *


Depends on what ur high off....lol :0


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 24 2009, 03:02 AM~13982693
> *hell yeah , only reason I even camr on LIL is because I was working on current projects
> *



i was on here for my car poped into the model section and now im hooked again no wonder my 1:1 isnt done :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 24 2009, 02:04 AM~13982695
> *i was on here for my car poped into the model section and now im hooked again  no wonder my 1:1 isnt done  :roflmao:
> *


X2..... HURRY UP WITH MY ICE PEARL :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 24 2009, 03:04 AM~13982694
> *Depends on what ur high off....lol :0
> *



tru?!?!?!? now we are all whoring up betos thread we must be at over a thousand views by now :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Dam, yopu all missed the last page Mini just bought all my Photo etch stuff.

Chrome racing wheels $8.00


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 24 2009, 02:06 AM~13982698
> *Dam, yopu all missed the last page Mini just bought all my Photo etch stuff.
> 
> *


*COUGH* BULLSHIT *COUGH* QUIT HOLDING OUT ITS GETTING LATE IN THE MIDWEST.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 24 2009, 03:05 AM~13982696
> *X2..... HURRY UP WITH MY ICE PEARL :biggrin:
> *


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 24 2009, 02:08 AM~13982702
> *
> *


 :biggrin: THINK ABOUT MY PRIMER SPOTS.......


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

pm sent homie :cheesy:


for spoke wheels with backing
chrome brake
and 39 chevy


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

MINE.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

ooooo 38 chevy


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

hell yeah mine :cheesy: 

Spoke wheels $8.00









Chrome Power Brake Unit $1.00









1938 Chevy 4 door resin with chrome bumpers $25.00 shipped











love these late late LATE night deals


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 24 2009, 03:09 AM~13982703
> *:biggrin:  THINK ABOUT MY PRIMER SPOTS.......
> *



i dont have any primer spots :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 24 2009, 01:14 AM~13982711
> *ooooo 38 chevy
> *



Sorry carnal, Raytrey beat you to the punch


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 24 2009, 02:18 AM~13982718
> *i dont have any primer spots  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


cause you got the hookup..... :0 i wont have any either ,thanks to you.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 24 2009, 03:19 AM~13982722
> *Sorry carnal, Raytrey beat you to the punch
> *



i saw that thats what i get for fuckin around


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 24 2009, 03:20 AM~13982725
> *cause you got the hookup..... :0  i wont have any either ,thanks to you.... :biggrin:
> *






i still got to buff that shit out almost done a few more weeks :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 24 2009, 01:21 AM~13982726
> *i saw that thats what i get for fuckin around
> *



That's how Mini got all the photo etch


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

what all you got left?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@May 24 2009, 07:08 AM~13983247
> *what all you got left?
> *


everything sold is marked


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 24 2009, 08:36 AM~13983553
> *
> 
> 
> ...



selling wheels in a lot, make offer shipped


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Payment made!! Thanx Beto!! Can't wait to get started!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 24 2009, 11:23 AM~13984255
> *Payment made!! Thanx Beto!! Can't wait to get started!
> *


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

damn homie ,somebody got a big come up on the 38 chevy  ,good score ......


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@May 24 2009, 08:52 PM~13986532
> *damn homie ,somebody got a big come up on the 38 chevy   ,good score ......
> *



congrats ray :banghead:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

STILL WAITING FOR MY SECOND UPTOP FOR ONE OF MY BIGBODY RAGS :angry:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 25 2009, 05:23 AM~13989064
> *STILL WAITING FOR MY SECOND UPTOP FOR ONE OF MY BIGBODY RAGS :angry:
> *


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

Put me on for the '64 extended booty kit bro.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrod_@May 25 2009, 04:18 PM~13993426
> *Put me on for the '64 extended booty kit bro.
> *


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

MORE TONIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Bomb Hub Caps $5.00 plus shipping









Chromed Iroc Wheels $5.00 plus shipping









Gold Old Style Pegasus w/thick Whitewalls $10.00 plus shipping









Old Truck Bed Stakes $2.00 plus shipping SOLD









Double Whammy Pumps $5.00 each plus shipping SOLD









Billet Pumps $2.00 each plus shipping









Double Whammy Pump Set $6.00 plus shipping
(use pen stick cut to size for center)









Billet Pumps $3.00 pair plus shipping









Chrome 2 Prong Knock Off $2.00 plus shipping SOLD









Correct Interior Tub / Bench Seat for '63 $10.00 plus shipping
(No convert. rear panels)









1968 Impala Interior Tub / Front/Back Windows $12.00 plus shipping SOLD
(includes dash, bucket seats)









1977-79 Coupe de Ville Interior Tub $6.00 plus shipping









Cruizer Skirts $4.00 plus shipping









1958 Skirts $6.00 plus shipping









1958 Skirts missing two chrome ?? $4.00 plus shipping









1964 Skirt $5.00 plus shipping 3 LEFT









Chevrolet Booty kit $6.00 plus shipping









set of 4 hubs for bomb $5.00 plus shipping









2 only bomb hubs $2.00 plus shipping


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

1947/1948 Chevy Woody $12.00 plus shipping









1950 Chevy Convertible $12.00 plus shipping 

















1950 Chevy Truck $20.00 plus shipping
w/right & left wheel fender cut out 
opening doors








chuck of window post broken, easy fix piece included, pictured next to truck









1939 Chevy Delivery $8.00 plus shipping SOLD
Missing tires and decals









1960 Impala Mural $4.00 plus shipping









Supremes with Pegasus Tires $8.00 plus shipping SOLD









1950 Truck Driver Side Fender with Wheel Cut Out $8.00 plus shipping SOLD









1950 Truck Driver % Passenger Side Fender with Wheel Cut Out $14.00 plus shipping









1967 Impala Scooped Hood $5.00 plus shipping SOLD









1964 Impala Original Up Top $10.00 plus shipping SOLD









1972 Front & Rear Bumpers $15.00 plus shipping









Chrome Chain Steering Wheels $2.00 for all plus shipping SOLD


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

waiting....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 25 2009, 08:25 PM~13996311
> *waiting....
> *


Ready ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Rechromed set $5.00 plus shipping









Hubs $4.00 plus shipping










Chrome Hubs 4 bar $5.00 plus shipping









Chrome Hubs 3 bar $5.00 plus shipping









Chrome Cragars Same off set $5.00 plus shipping









Spoke wheels no backing $5.00 plus shipping









Bomb skirt $3.00 plus shipping









Bomb skirt #2 $3.00 plus shipping









Bullet knock offs 4 sets $5.00 plus shipping SOLD









Felix Plate (Last One)$4.00 plus shipping









Wheels $15.00 plus shipping SOLD
one set Pegasus 1003


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 26 2009, 02:18 AM~13998008
> *Wheels $15.00 plus shipping
> one set Pegasus 1003
> 
> ...



How much for these and the chain steering wheels shipped to 71105?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I sent ya a pm beto, let me know but please hold em til i get back to you. i'm fixin to get some sleep. paypals ready.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

yo beto let me get that 64 uptop and skirts and the total so i can get it sent :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*REMEMBER FIRST PAY FIRST GET*


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

do happen to have a 67 hood without the center chrome? if so how much? thanx


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 26 2009, 06:09 PM~14005632
> *REMEMBER FIRST PAY FIRST GET
> *


I sent you a PM earlier today....please answer.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 26 2009, 06:09 PM~14005632
> *REMEMBER FIRST PAY FIRST GET
> *


send me a paypal request w/ shipping for the rest of my items.... :cheesy:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

figures this stuff comes up when no money in paypal


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

PM SENT


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

beto ill take that 68 tub


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'LL TAKE THE 67 HOOD PM TOTAL
VAL Q


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 26 2009, 06:49 PM~14006895
> *beto ill take that 68 tub
> *


Cool


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I sent you a pm you get it?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@May 26 2009, 08:01 PM~14008075
> *I'LL TAKE THE 67 HOOD PM TOTAL
> VAL Q
> *


pm sent


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Text sent to ur celly carnal!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@May 26 2009, 10:03 PM~14009920
> *I sent you a pm you get it?
> *


I did and answering in order.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 26 2009, 10:13 PM~14010041
> *Text sent to ur celly carnal!
> *



Got it , getting you a total


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 27 2009, 12:25 AM~14010159
> *I did and answering in order.
> *


damn i thought i was quick too. alright by lookin at the pics everything i wanted is sold except 1950 Chevy Convertible $12.00 plus shipping. Pm me a total i guess?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@May 26 2009, 10:59 PM~14010416
> *damn i thought i was quick too. alright by lookin at the pics everything i wanted is sold except 1950 Chevy Convertible $12.00 plus shipping. Pm me a total i guess?
> *



you got pm


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

payment sent


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@May 27 2009, 12:46 AM~14010694
> *payment sent
> *


x2


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 27 2009, 02:53 AM~14010737
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 26 2009, 06:20 PM~14005733
> *I sent you a PM earlier today....please answer.
> *



Thanks for the answer Beto......


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

payment sent


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrod_@May 25 2009, 04:18 PM~13993426
> *Put me on for the '64 extended booty kit bro.
> *


lowrod, you still want the booty kit?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 25 2009, 11:22 PM~13996272
> *
> Double Whammy Pump Set $6.00 plus shipping
> (use pen stick cut to size for center)
> ...


PM sent on this.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 29 2009, 06:29 PM~14040884
> *lowrod, you still want the booty kit?
> *


if not ill snatch it up... :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 29 2009, 06:03 PM~14041089
> *if not ill snatch it up... :biggrin:
> *


Send paypal $11.00 will ship with your other stuff


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

beto what happend to u comin over


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 29 2009, 07:19 PM~14041205
> *Send paypal $11.00 will ship with your other stuff
> *


ima have to pass , i just checked paypal , only 8.33 in there....  need to sell more car parts, the damn economy done made my basement full of classic stuff into dust gatherers.....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 29 2009, 06:43 PM~14041408
> *beto what happend to u comin over
> *


yeah, let traffic die down


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks again beto


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

NO, thank you


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Bomb Hub Caps $5.00 plus shipping









Gold Old Style Pegasus w/thick Whitewalls $10.00 plus shipping









Billet Pumps $2.00 each plus shipping









Billet Pumps $3.00 pair plus shipping









Correct Interior Tub / Bench Seat for '63 $10.00 plus shipping
(No convert. rear panels)









1958 Skirts $6.00 plus shipping









1958 Skirts missing two chrome ?? $4.00 plus shipping









1964 Skirt $5.00 plus shipping 3 LEFT









Chevrolet Booty kit $6.00 plus shipping









set of 4 hubs for bomb $5.00 plus shipping









2 only bomb hubs $2.00 plus shipping









1947/1948 Chevy Woody $12.00 plus shipping 









1950 Chevy Truck $20.00 plus shipping 
w/right & left wheel fender cut out 
opening doors








chuck of window post broken, easy fix piece included, pictured next to truck









1960 Impala Mural $4.00 plus shipping









1950 Truck Driver & Passenger Side Fender with Wheel Cut Out $14.00 plus shipping


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Rechromed set $5.00 plus shipping









Hubs $4.00 plus shipping










Chrome Hubs 4 bar $5.00 plus shipping









Chrome Hubs 3 bar $5.00 plus shipping









Chrome Cragars Same off set $5.00 plus shipping









Spoke wheels no backing $5.00 plus shipping









Bomb skirt $3.00 plus shipping









Bomb skirt #2 $3.00 plus shipping









Felix Plate (Last One)$4.00 plus shipping


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 24 2009, 03:13 AM~13982709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


were can i find these for me? i would like to buy about 10 sets!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 29 2009, 10:03 PM~14043678
> *were can i find these for me? i would like to buy about 10 sets!
> *


I think I got them from Smiley


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Pm me on the 50 vert truck and the woody body


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 29 2009, 11:59 PM~14043632
> *
> 1950 Chevy Convertible $12.00 plus shipping
> 
> ...



That should be at my door anyday now right?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@May 29 2009, 10:20 PM~14043818
> *That should be at my door anyday now right?
> *


That's right, sorry Markie it was paid for


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 29 2009, 10:16 PM~14043799
> *Pm me on the 50 vert truck and the woody body
> *



Got the woody and 50 truck with opening doors and fender wheel cut outs


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

1962 Impala Convertible with extended booty kit $20.00 plus $5.00 shipping


















1970 Impala weathered on stand $15.00 plus $5.00 shipping
Great for you Diorama









Zoot Suiter and his Rucas $10.00 plus $3.00 shipping









Cool Air Swamp $6.00 shipped SOLD


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

beto ill take that swamp cooler


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 29 2009, 10:40 PM~14043956
> *beto ill take that swamp cooler
> *



Cool, buy more and make it worth the trip to pick it up :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 29 2009, 11:40 PM~14043956
> *beto ill take that swamp cooler
> *


grr....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Chrome racing wheels $8.00


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_BTTT_


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ya get my pm on the dio car?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 1 2009, 11:51 PM~14069721
> *ya get my pm on the dio car?
> *


yes, but not for $8.33 shipped


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Homie , has my stuff shipped. Just wondering so I can have my wife plan trip to US side. I need to ships some stuff also to homies here and want to do all at once.

Damn line to drive accross border is anywhere between 1 -3 hours depending on US customs agents so it can be a pain to go accross often now.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 2 2009, 10:53 AM~14071030
> *yes, but not for $8.33 shipped
> *


 :uh: READ IT AGAIN...... THAT AINT WHAT I SAID.....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

GOT THE PACKAGE TODAY. THANKS BRO!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 5 2009, 12:10 PM~14104927
> *GOT THE PACKAGE TODAY. THANKS BRO!
> *


X2


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Got mine today thanks Beto!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 5 2009, 03:28 PM~14106804
> *:dunno:
> *


it's in the mail


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

got mine today! already started work on it!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

THANKS BETO, GOT MINE TODAY.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Jun 8 2009, 11:18 AM~14124942
> *THANKS BETO, GOT MINE TODAY.
> *




x-2 THANKS BETO


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 8 2009, 10:11 AM~14125866
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


X2...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

uffin: :wave:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

...and another week has passed no news if our stuff has been shipped...communicate please? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

Mailman sent my payment back cuz i was 3 pennies short :angry: , so now it's on the way!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

mine came a few days ago.... :dunno:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 8 2009, 10:11 AM~14125866
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


got mine yesterday

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

SETTLED!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

12 shipped? :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Got my stuff today  

Thanks Beto ....


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

GOT MY TOP! :biggrin:


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrod_@Jun 12 2009, 01:43 PM~14171196
> *Mailman sent my payment back cuz i was 3 pennies short  :angry: , so now it's on the way!
> *


as of this very second, my payment is on the way cuz last week it was sent back cuz i addressed it to your website name (minus the .com!) instead of YOUR name! :uh:


----------

